# fish that go together?



## mollies

Ok I have a sailfin tang. I wanting to know if i could put a yellow tang, hipo tang, and a coral bu angl, to gether? Tank is a 150.


----------



## wake49

I wouldn't put the Yellow Tang in that tank. I have a 150 myself and would definitely not do that combo. They are both from the _Zebrasoma _genus. Tangs are more likely to pick on each other if they similiar in body shape and/or color, along with being form the same genus. These two Tangs are very close in body shape. As far as the Hippo Tang, it would have been better had you added him before the Sailfin, as the Zebrasoma genus are the most territorial of the Tangs. It is still possible to add a Hippo, just make sure that your tank has ample swimming room and Live Rock work for the specimen to hide. The Coral Beauty (I assume coral bu angel is) should be just fine.


----------



## mollies

Ok well i could still add the hipo first my salfin is in my 40 gallon quar. So what others would you recomend i wont be getting them till april at the latest. I want my tank to sit at 5 to 6 months with out puting them in. So im just trying to get a few more ideas. Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## wake49

I would go with a Tang from the _Ctenochaetus _genus, such as the Yellow Eye Kole Tang or the Two Spot Bristletooth Tang. Also, adding a Tang from the _Acanthurus _genus, such as the Convict Tang or the Powder Blue Tang. You might want to add the specimen from the _Acanthurus_ genus along with the Hippo. The reason being they are very close relatives; the Hippo is from the _Paracanthurus_ genus.


----------



## Pasfur

mollies said:


> Ok well i could still add the hipo first my salfin is in my 40 gallon quar. So what others would you recomend i wont be getting them till april at the latest. I want my tank to sit at 5 to 6 months with out puting them in. So im just trying to get a few more ideas. Thanks for the help so far.



Do you already own the Hippo? If not, are you suggesting that you purchase a Hippo and not use the quarantine tank? :shock:

Another key to mixing Tangs is the size. If you do add the Sailfin first, then try adding a much smaller Hippo Tang so that the Hippo is not perceived as a threat. I also have had good success with making small environmental changes to the aquascapping immediately before adding the new Tang.


----------



## mollies

No i Dont have the hipo yet. I have 2 quar, tanks a 30 and 40... I was going to get them and put them all in the 40.. Then in 4 months put them in the150. But if i should quar, them seperate Then i could do that.... Now my only reason for going through this now. Is because i want to get better knowledge of what works together and dont want a bunch of fish that dont go together. Would you recomend any type of rabbit or angle or so on that will work? Thank you


----------



## wake49

I wouldn't purchase these fish without having a permanent home already set up. Please don't put four tangs in a 40 gallon for four months. Wait until the 150 is set up and start adding fish. If you have the Sailfin in Q now, then wait until you add him to the 150, then Q your next fish. Or use the 30 to Q the Hippo and add the Sailfin and the Hippo at the same time. But don't buy the Hippo for a couple of months if this isn't getting set up until April...


----------



## mollies

The 150 has ben set up for over a month now. I am leting it cure for 6 months befor adding any fish. For my live rock to cure my dry rock. Also to get the alge growth.....Now the sailfin was gift so i put him in my 40 gallon that is now another quar, and the 30 was the main quar. I dont plan on getting any more fish for a few months. I was just wanting ideas on what would go together......If what i already asked besides the yellow will work then i should be ok.... My question is what other fish would i be able to put in with the sailfin, hipo, coral bu, and 2perc clowns? And how many? I understand not to add all the tangs together in the 40.


----------



## Pasfur

It is very important to recognize that fish which are compatible in a 150 are not necessarily compatible in a 40. There is zero chance of keeping 2 Tangs together in a 40 gallon, even short term.

Honestly, in a 150 your options are wide open. The sky is the limit, so long as the adult size of the fish is acceptable for your tank. Most combinations will work so long as you add the fish in the correct order. This will go a lot easier if you post a stocking list of fish that you want and let us help you with the order that you add them to your tank.


----------



## mollies

Well yes that is what im asking if you could help with the stocking. By no means do i want to put 2 tangs in a 40 gallon. iv stated that a few times now. I want to know the fish that i mentioned earlyer if they would work. wake said they would ecept the yellow. Here it gose one more time, Sailfin already have, Wanting hipo, coral bu ang, 2 perc clowns, and a rabbit or some kind of angel.


----------



## wake49

mollies said:


> Well yes that is what im asking if you could help with the stocking. By no means do i want to put 2 tangs in a 40 gallon. iv stated that a few times now. I want to know the fish that i mentioned earlyer if they would work. wake said they would ecept the yellow. Here it gose one more time, Sailfin already have, Wanting hipo, coral bu ang, 2 perc clowns, and a rabbit or some kind of angel.


I'm perfectly fine with this list. Just be cautious when introducing the two Tangs. I would say either add them together, or like Pasfur said, make sure the Hippo is smaller than the established Sailfin. And make minor changes to the rock work to make them feel as if it's a new enviroment.

Are you doing corals? If you are than I am a little skeptical of the Coral Beauty, and very skeptical of the Rabbitfish. I do not trust Rabbitfish at all.


----------



## wake49

mollies said:


> By no means do i want to put 2 tangs in a 40 gallon. iv stated that a few times now.


I was just concerned when I read this:



mollies said:


> I was going to get them and put them all in the 40..


----------



## mollies

yes i did think that i could untill you guys said no dont put them in the 40 together.lol Thank you.. Im still trying to learn that is why im not puting or geting anymore fish for a few more months. I wanted a reef tank, but were not sure now. That we want to because the fish we like, arent able to go in the tank with corals. So were going to do fowlr for now. What kind of larger angel would go well with the other fish as stated? Sorry for all the confusion...


----------



## Pasfur

mollies said:


> Well yes that is what im asking if you could help with the stocking. By no means do i want to put 2 tangs in a 40 gallon. iv stated that a few times now. I want to know the fish that i mentioned earlyer if they would work. wake said they would ecept the yellow. Here it gose one more time, Sailfin already have, Wanting hipo, coral bu ang, 2 perc clowns, and a rabbit or some kind of angel.


This is a reef, correct? If so, you don't want a Rabbitfish. They are not trust worthy in a reef. You should also be aware that you are taking a huge risk in adding most large Angelfish. I would prefer to see you keep the Coral Beauty, and introduce another Centropyge angelfish at the same time. But this poses compatibility risks.

Now, if this is not a reef, then your stocking list looks nice. And you could add most larger Angelfish with success. You do want to avoid the largest of the large Angelfish. As a rule, the Holacanthus genus grows to large for a 150. This includes the commonly seen Queen Angelfish and Blue Angelfish. Each of these fish really need a 400+ gallon tank. I would suggest you stick with the Pomacanthus genus for your tank size. This includes the Emperor Angel, Majestic Angel (which I have in my 180), and Blue Faced Angel. Realize, however, that this genus is much more sensitive than the other fish on your stocking list and I would highly advise an extended 6 week quarantine period to condition the fish prior to adding it to your tank.


----------



## mollies

I have decided not to do a reef. So the emperor angel and the majestic angel. Could they go together or just one of them?


----------



## mollies

Ok Here is my list. in what order would you put them in If i need to keep the sailfin in quar, for a little longer i could then add the other first and put him in where best suited, Being that i have 2 quar, tanks. What bout a Emperor snaper? i think they are cool but would they get to big for my tank?
1 Sailfin tang.
1 Hipo tang.
1 Emperor angel.
1 Coral beauty angel. 
2 Perc clowns.
1 Majestic angel.


----------



## Pasfur

mollies said:


> Ok Here is my list. in what order would you put them in If i need to keep the sailfin in quar, for a little longer i could then add the other first and put him in where best suited, Being that i have 2 quar, tanks. What bout a Emperor snaper? i think they are cool but would they get to big for my tank?
> 1 Sailfin tang.
> 1 Hipo tang.
> 1 Emperor angel.
> 1 Coral beauty angel.
> 2 Perc clowns.
> 1 Majestic angel.


No on the Emperor Snapper. Your tank is several hundred gallons to small.

Also, no on keeping 2 large angelfish together. This is an example of a situation where I may personally do something, but am advising you the best course of action is not to do it. I am considering adding an Emperor to my 180, which includes a Majestic. However, after much debate with myself, I have about talked myself out of it. It is a high risk, high reward situation.

I suggest adding the 2 Perc Clowns, then the Coral Beauty. These are your hardy selections on the list, and they won't become territorial. If you do decide to keep both the Majestic and Emperor, you have to add the Majestic first. Either way, I would allow your tank at least 6 months of maturity before adding either of these large angelfish.

I have to say, this discussion makes me nervous. Large angels can be difficult to maintain. You are taking a step forward in the required skill and understanding of livestock behavior. Just realize this ahead of time, because these are expensive fish.


----------



## mollies

Ok wont get him then. (snapper) lol. Now I will be getting ready to start a build thread with pic. Should i use this post or start a new one in the Pic, section? I think im going to hold off on the angels. I will still be geting the coral bu, tho. I plan for it to age 6 months befor adding any fish other then the snails i have in there.


----------



## wake49

Put the pics in the *Saltwater Pics and Vids* section. That way we can all follow it, plus people looking for visual tips and tricks use that section.


----------



## Pasfur

I agree with Wake.

Also, i'm glad you are being patient, but waiting 6 months might be a bit overboard.-)


----------



## mollies

Well the funds to get the fish with the holidays here. lol I just figured it would be best.


----------

